# Renovation Opportunities



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We have decided to buy a property for renovation/development in and around the Alcala La Real area (Granada/Jaen Borders). We are not willing to take on a complete ruin but something which is at least structurally sound. We have contacted a number of agents in the area to see what they have to offer. 

However if anyone 'out there' knows of someone we should contact or anyone selling privately please let me know.

All other help and advice welcome.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Alan Huyton said:


> We have decided to buy a property for renovation/development in and around the Alcala La Real area (Granada/Jaen Borders). We are not willing to take on a complete ruin but something which is at least structurally sound. We have contacted a number of agents in the area to see what they have to offer.
> 
> However if anyone 'out there' knows of someone we should contact or anyone selling privately please let me know.
> 
> All other help and advice welcome.


Hi Alan

Good luck with your search!!! exciting times !!!

Im sure you know this already  but please please please make sure you engage the services of a reputable / local / knowledgable Spanish Lawyer ... there are always risks - but with renovation properties (campo properties) it can be a minefield, particularly when you are considering buying something to renovate / extend.

Sue x :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> However if anyone 'out there' knows of someone we should contact or anyone selling privately please let me know.
> 
> All other help and advice welcome.



Campo Construction


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Have you tried this site? I set it at 20kms and came up with loads. Widen or lessen the range to suit. 
Property for sale within 20 kilometres radius of Alcala la Real Jaen Spain real estate 
I have found many real estate agents to be very lazy so it may be worth your while to keep going back to agents every now and again to remind them you are still looking. I really have no idea how many agents I bombarded with emails but I know it was a lot but I got very few replies and it was not because I required such specific type of house. 
Let us know when you start your project. I'm always interested in knowing how people get on with renovation projects because I'm a builder. 
Good luck.


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Campo Construction Alcaudete - Building Services and Property Sales


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Warren D said:


> Campo Construction Alcaudete - Building Services and Property Sales


Nice site!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Nice site!



yeah, well you linked the same one a couple of posts up!??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> yeah, well you linked the same one a couple of posts up!???
> 
> Jo xxx


Just trying to be helpful Jo!

You can tell a lot about a company by how they present themselves on the internet.

If they can't be arsed to project a professional shop window to the world.....then what does that tell you about them?

Obviously that particular company are professionals by the image they project.....plus I have heard numerous good things about them.

Good to see a Brit business delivering the goods rather than just playing at it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Just trying to be helpful Jo!
> 
> You can tell a lot about a company by how they present themselves on the internet.
> 
> ...



Indeed !!! :focus:


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Nice site!


I'm surprised you didn't know about it already.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

If you PM me your buget and any special requirements I will can see what we have on our books







Alan Huyton said:


> We have decided to buy a property for renovation/development in and around the Alcala La Real area (Granada/Jaen Borders). We are not willing to take on a complete ruin but something which is at least structurally sound. We have contacted a number of agents in the area to see what they have to offer.
> 
> However if anyone 'out there' knows of someone we should contact or anyone selling privately please let me know.
> 
> All other help and advice welcome.


----------

